
AWS Lambda Update – Python, VPC, Increased Function Duration, Scheduling - joeyspn
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-lambda-update-python-vpc-increased-function-duration-scheduling-and-more/
======
ramon
Scheduled functions! Awesome! Nice job!

It's great to have more options for coding, companies can have functions being
created by different teams, different coding languages and different
functionalities. It's great!

